# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  أسس التجسير 2009 \2010

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*أسس التجسير بين كليات المجتمع والجامعات
* 
اقر مجلس التعليم العالي في جلسته الماضية اسس التجسير بين كليات المجتمع والجامعات الاردنية لعام 2009 - 2110 وفقا للشروط التالية:

أولاً: ابتداءً من العام الجامعي 2009( ـ )2010 ، يعتبر مؤهلاً للقبول في الجامعات الأردنية الرسمية ما نسبته %20 من أوائل الخريجين في امتحان الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة في كل تخصص له نظير في الجامعات الأردنية باستثناء تخصصات الطب وطب الأسنان.

ثانيا: أ) يجوز أن يقبل تنافسياً في الجامعات الأردنية الرسمية من الناجحين في امتحان الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة للأعوام السابقة لعام القبول ما لا يزيد عن %25 مما ورد في أولاً من العدد المؤهل للقبول في ذلك العام شريطة أن يكون معدل الطالب في امتحان الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة %76 على الأقل.

ب) يسمح للطلبة الناجحين في امتحان الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة (نظام السنتين ونظام الثلاث سنوات) بمعدل لا يقل عن %68 التقدم للالتحاق بالجامعات الرسمية (الموازي ، ....) والخاصة مباشرة حسب الطاقة الاستيعابية لكل جامعة.

ج) لا يجوز أن يقبل للتجسير في الجامعات الاردنية اي طالب مضى على حصوله على الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة اكثر من (7) سنوات

ثالثاً: أ) يكون الحد الأدنى لمعدلات الثانوية العامة لغايات التجسير في الجامعات الأردنية على النحوالتالي (بالإضافة إلى معدل الطالب في امتحان الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة):

- كليات الهندسة والصيدلة والطب البيطري 70%.

- كليات العلوم الطبية المساندة ـ أو علوم التأهيل 65%.

- تخصصات كليات الشريعة ، وتخصصات كليات التمريض ، وتخصصات كليات الزراعة 60%.

- تخصصات كليات تكنولوجيا المعلومات كافة (باستثناء هندسة الحاسوب) %55 في الجامعات الرسمية %50 في الجامعات الخاصة.

- باقي التخصصات %55 في الجامعات الرسمية %50 في الجامعات الخاصة.

ب) يستثنى الطلبة الخمسة الاوائل في امتحان الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة في كل تخصص له نظير في الجامعات الاردنية من شرط معدل الثانوية العامة الوارد في (الفقرة - أ - البند ـ ثالثاً) من هذه الاسس لغايات التجسير في الجامعات الاردنية من المؤهلين للقبول ضمن نسبة الـ (20%) الوارده في البند (أولاً).

ج) يجب ان يكون فرع الشهادة الثانوية العامة للطالب الراغب بالتجسير الى تخصص معين في الجامعات الاردنية من الفروع المسموح لها التقدم للقبول في هذا التخصص المعمول بها في اسس القبول للبكالوريوس وبغض النظر عن المواد الاضافية.

رابعاً: يكون الحـد الأدنى لمعدل القبول للتجسير في الجامعات الأردنية للطلبة حملة الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة (65%) ، شريطة إرفاق الطالب لوثيقة طبية صادرة عن مراكز تشخيص الاعاقات التابعة لوزارة الصحة تبين فيما إذا كانت الإعاقـة سببـاً في تدني تحصيل الطالب التعليمي.

خامساً:يمكن للطلبة (الاردنيين وغير الاردنيين) الحاصلين على الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة من خارج الاردن التجسير الى الجامعات الاردنية في التخصصات النظيرة شريطة:

أ) معادلة الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة التي يحملونها من وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الاردنية.

ب) اجتياز الامتحان المسمى"امتحان التأهيل لغايات التجسير"الذي تعقده وحدة التقييم والامتحانات العامة في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية لهذه الفئة من الطلبة. 

سادساً: أ) يحدد مجلس التعليم العالي سنوياً الأعداد المقرر قبولها وفق (أولاً وثانياً) اعلاه وذلك في ضوء تنسيبات الجامعات الأردنية.

ب) تلتزم الجامعات بتجسير التخصصات التي تدرس في كليـات المجتمـع الأردنية إلى التخصصات المناظرة لها في الجامعـات الأردنيـة بحسب القوائم التي أعدتها جامعة البلقـاء التطبيقية واعتمدتها اللجنة الأكاديمية وأقرها مجلس التعليم العالي.

سابعاً: يُترك لكل جامعة معادلة المواد التي درسها الطالب في الدراسة الجامعية المتوسطة ، بحد اعلى 45( ساعة) لنظام السنتين و(55 ساعة) لنظام الثلاث سنوات.

ثامناً: تقوم لجنة تنسيق القبول الموحد للجامعات الأردنية بتوزيع الطلبة بين الجامعات الرسمية تنافسياً وحسب الأعداد المقررة للقبول في الجامعات وفق تسلسل رغباتهم.

تاسعاً: يدفع الطالب المتقدم للقبول في الجامعات الرسمية رسم طلب التحاق مقداره (15) خمسة عشر ديناراً باسم لجنة تنسيق القبول الموحد.

عاشراً: تُلغي هذه الأسس أية اسس أوقرارات سابقه تتعارض معها.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يسموا عمار  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو نعيم

مشكووووووووووو

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

